# what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!!



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

well the jetta will be pressed into daily use( had to sell my a2 )and am curios abot the brakes for daily use..... let me know


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (BlkVentoTurbo)*

I've been running them since last Jan.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (BlkVentoTurbo)*

other then you chosen pad compound you shouldn't have a single issue. I know quite a few on willwood and other 4 pot on daily driver in some deep traffic.


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (jamesb)*

what type of pads would you recomend and are your pads just held with cotter pins?


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (BlkVentoTurbo)*









I've been running my Wilwoods on the street in my Jetta for about 8 months now. They are spectacular for the street. They work great. Only problem is that they are a bit noisy, and dust like CRAZY!!. I'm using Wilwood pads (compound K I think??) and they squeak alot when coming to a stop, and my rim is covered in brake dust in like 2 days. But, from what I understand if you use EBC Greenstuff pads, they work great, don't dust nearly as much, and aren't noisy. And yes, the pads are held in with cotter pins.


[Modified by passatrcr, 11:07 AM 2-14-2003]


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (passatrcr)*

rock on!
are those 11 inch or what cool well it loks like i'll post the brakes as soon as i can(conna pain them red)


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (BlkVentoTurbo)*

Yup..11" Corrado G60 rotors... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (passatrcr)*

I think you can go with Q or T compound pads. They are supposed to be low noise/low dust and low temp, i.e. street pads. I have both sets in the garage, but haven't tried them yet. I also converted my cotter pins to a brake bridge.
































This set-up will be on my daily driver.
-Wayne


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (Wayne92SLC)*

performance friction Z rated are pretty good too. my roomate runs 83 compound, a bit dusty, great high temp braking, decent initial cold stopping and dust is equal to the EBC green.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (Wayne92SLC)*

Please reply back with any information to the following:
What model are those Wilwood calipers?
what size rotors are you using them with?
What model and year car are they going on?
Are you putting them on the front AND rear?
And by the way, great pictures.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (rabstg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Please reply back with any information to the following:
What model are those Wilwood calipers?
what size rotors are you using them with?
What model and year car are they going on?
Are you putting them on the front AND rear?
And by the way, great pictures.[HR][/HR]​It's all in the post above, but to summarize for me...
?Wilwood Dynalite II Calipers
?Corrado G60 11" 4x100 bolt pattern rotors
?'96 Jetta 2.0
?Fronts only. I don't know of a kit for the rears yet...


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (rabstg)*

Caliper model Billet Dynalite--P/N 120-5005
This is for the front only.
The rotors are 12.2" by 0.81" thick and will actually be used on my 1995 Saturn SC2. I had to design caliper-to-knuckle adapters for the Saturn since nobody makes nuthin for Saturns. I plan on doing the same for the VW, however it's really tempting to just purchase the RPI kit since that would save me a ton of time.
I am currently designing a different Saturn/Wilwood caliper adapter for using the Wilwoods with 280mm Corrado G60 rotors for winter use. The 12.2" rotors won't fit under the 15" steelies in the winter, and I don't want to swap calipers/lines back and forth.
-Wayne


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (Wayne92SLC)*

You mentioned that you designed the Saturn/Wilwood adapters. 
Did you make them also? 
If not, where did you buy them? 
And did they work on your car with minor or major modification? 
I am planning on doing something similar on the front and rear of my car so I am trying to do the homework and research before I tear my brakes apart. Thanks again.


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (rabstg)*

quote:[HR][/HR]performance friction Z rated are pretty good too. my roomate runs 83 compound[HR][/HR]​Can you get the part number?


----------



## BlkVentoTurbo (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (rabstg)*

whoa!







those are fudgeing big my wilwoods are whey different and as far as that bridge goes please tell me how i guess mine are the dynalites who do you go through for your pads?


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (Wayne92SLC)*

Hey Wayne, did you swap over your caliper bolts for stainless? I wouldn't think they would be strong enough....


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (SLC4EVER)*

Troy,
It's kind of a long boring story, but I bought a set of SSR Competitions for the Saturn and was contemplating better brakes up front since they gave me problems since the car was new (1995). So, I saw an issue in Sport Compact Car where they installed a Wilwood big brake kit specifically made for Civic/Integra's. Their "project Civic" had the exact same rims as my Saturn (43mm offset, 4 X 100mm bolt pattern, 16" X 7", etc.) so I figured I could make this kit work for my Saturn as long as I designed/built my own caliper adapter. All of the other parts would be used. So, I got out the caliper and the mic and dimensioned the Saturn knuckle, hub, SSR rim, Wilwood caliper, rotor, hat and re-created everything in CAD (Cadkey 97). From there it was "pretty easy" to design up a caliper adapter bracket. I bought a chunk of 7075-T651 from McMaster and gave the CAD file to my bro-in-law and he whipped it up on his CNC machine in his shop. I had the fnished product anodized and then pressed in the steel nut inserts. It's all sitting in the garage waiting for spring (when the SSR's go back on). I think I have to mess around with brake lines, but other than that, it should be a true bolt on. We'll see though...
BlkVentoTurbo,
The bridge bolt gig was a mod that I carried out here at work. I talked to the tech supprt guys at Wilwood and they set me up with the right part numbers for the bolt, nut and aluminum spacer. Then I drilled out and chamferred the cotter pin holes in the caliper. I think I used a 17/64" bit for a nice fit. Then I chucked up the brake pads in the vertical mill and hogged out a notch to fit the spacer. I had already bought the pads before I did the bridge bolt mod, so I figured I'd mod the pads as well. You can actually buy most compounds f the Wilwood pads as bridge bolt or non-bridge bolt. So, next time around, I'll just score the bridge-bolt type.
Dak, 
the only bolt I changed over to stainless was the bridge bolt. All of the mounting hardware are fine pitch grade 8 and will be assembled with Loc-tite 272 (high temp/high strength). Yeah, I definitely wouldn't put my life in the hands of a stainless steel bolt with 1/3 the tensile strength of a grade 8.


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (Wayne92SLC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]All of the mounting hardware are fine pitch grade 8 and will be assembled with Loc-tite 272 (high temp/high strength). 
[HR][/HR]​So are the bolts holding the calipers together OE Wilwood? Every one I have ever seen is black oxide, looks nice.


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (SLC4EVER)*

Ahh...the caliper assembly bolts. Yup, they're all OE Wilwood--I ordered the Integra/Civic kit from Jegs and they had it drop shipped from Wilwood. I thought you were talking about the bracket hardware... 
Now, I'm wondering about those bolts, though. Typically, all the uber high strength socket head cap screws are black oxide. Hmmm...I'll be taking a magnet to those babies tonight.
-Wayne 


[Modified by Wayne92SLC, 9:54 AM 2-20-2003]


----------



## SLC4EVER (Oct 7, 1999)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (Wayne92SLC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Now, I'm wondering about those bolts, though. Typically, all the uber high strength socket head cap screws are black oxide. [HR][/HR]​According to the bible (Machinery's HB), the uber bolts are to be coated with a blue/green color. I can confirm this since the 12.9's I just got from McMaster are a silver color with a blu/green color coating to them...so I would suspect if those have a green/blue color they are the uber good shiot.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (SLC4EVER)*

they can come in a veriety of color. What you want is grade 8 hardware. nothing is stronger for the application.


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (Wayne92SLC)*

Your brake kit looks good.. Hope RPI dosnt see thoes pics they might have you assanated


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (PhOO)*

Thanx mang.
It was kinda weird--after I finished the design, I checked out the RPI bracket and it was amazingly similar, yet I hadn't seen it before. Plus, Stainless Steel Brake Systems makes a big brake kit for the Saturn (which I found out after I had most of the work done), and their bracket looks almost identical to mine. Mine is pretty beefy though--it's hard to tell from the pictures, but I left as much material on the thickness as I could. The Wilwood bracket that came with the Integra/Civic kit was 1/2" thick. Mine is 1". Plus mine is 7075 and Wilwood's is 6061. The weight difference was pretty small, so I figured I'd go for maximum stiffness/strength. Neato...








-Wayne


----------



## ILJM-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (BlkVentoTurbo)*

how much do they go for?


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (Wayne92SLC)*

Hey Wayne- 
I spent the last 3 days searching in Dallas for a machinist who was able to make a set of brackets similar to yours that would adapt the Wilwoods to my car. I have not had any luck so far. I am now in the process of making a "prototype" out of wood or plastic and will search for a machinist nationwide willing to make them. 
You said your "bro-in-law" made yours on a CNC machine. Would he be interested in producing a few sets and selling them here? I'm sure a few people would prepay for a set of those brackets to adapt the Wilwoods to the TT upgraded discs.



[Modified by rabstg, 9:02 PM 2-21-2003]


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (rabstg)*

Ok guys, Dynalites are fine for some daily use (non-extreme), and they look good etc. But I you want some real braking power you should go for the Superlites III. Which is what I use on my MK II racecar. The Dynalite are essentially rear calipers for big cars. Take a look at these babies>








They are pretty much twice as big as the Dynalites!










[Modified by volksdubber, 8:33 PM 2-21-2003]


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (BlkVentoTurbo)*

Hmmmmm ... they sure are purrrrrrrrty.
Why do you need them?


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (f1forkvr6)*

they are so much more rigid than the dynalites... pedal feel is incredible...
(I have tried both before some try to argue here














)


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (volksdubber)*

Actually I was going to make a kit with these:
http://www.wilwood.com/products/calipers/scsh/index.asp
I think they would be appropriate for whatever I decide to do in the future(track car or continue to be commuter).
I am just REALLY intrested in your caliper carriers or "brackets" as some call them because they are about the most sturdy looking ones I've seen.

[Modified by rabstg, 1:54 AM 2-22-2003]


[Modified by rabstg, 1:55 AM 2-22-2003]


----------



## Wayne92SLC (Mar 1, 2001)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (rabstg)*

Go big or go home!
http://www.wilwood.com/products/calipers/bsc6/index.asp
I think wheel clearance starts coming into play with some of these calipers. I think that's some of the beauty of the Dynalites. Anyway, Wilwood recently came out with a new version of the Dynalite--the FORGED Dynalite. The part number is 120-7581. This new caliper replaces the Billet Dynalites in most of the kits that they offer. Cool stuff.
rabstg, I talked to my brother-in-law and he is always up for doing this kind of stuff. The kicker is having a good design/print. If you have a prototype that you've tested, I can dimension it up and make a print from it so he can run it through his tool path application and whip these babies up. The kicker is that if the finished product needs tweaking, it'd be a pain to ship back and forth on every iteration. I know it's tough to get a good udable product on "revision A", but that's always the goal--reduce/eliminate rework. Anyway, that's why I made 3-D wireframe models of all the components involved. That way, I could see if stuff was going to fit before the chips started flying.
I will be having Craig (the bro-in-law) make some of these brackets for a couple Saturn buddies and he said it'd run about $100 to $150 for the set. I had mine anodized after the fact and that cost me a $50 lot charge. It's not absolutely necessary, but it looks nice and helps prevent corrosion/oxidation of the bare aluminum. The material (7075-T651) was from McMaster (who else?) and was kinda spendy. It was $67.47 for a 1" thick plate--8" X 8". The "footprint" of each of my brackets was a rectangle with a length of 6.25" and a width of 3". So I had some scrap material left over--there could be some room for improvement for stock selection. I think the finished VW bracket would not be quite as wide. Anyway, I'm getting too deep into the details.
If you want to pursue this, I'm all for it. I would just ask that the prototype be accurate. That's the hardest part, but it'll save a lot of time in the end.
Lemmeno--you can e-mail me at [email protected] or at [email protected]
See ya,
-Wayne


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: what the deal with willwoods for daily use? you opinion!!!!!!!!! (Wayne92SLC)*

Hi Wayne- 
I am most certainly interested and will pursue it, however this week is preoccupied with the trip to AL for the APR BBQ. Going get chipped. I will be back on this project after next week. 
I am getting the part #'s together to order the Wilwood calipers, pads, rotors, and hats to make a kit. I will be getting the dimensions for the carriers/brackets as soon as all of the parts come in and I can make the needed measurements for accuracy. I will be making a prototype out of wood or plastic to ensure correct fitment then I will send it to you or your "bro-in-law" with a money order to cover the expenses. 
Thanks again for your VERY informative replies and assistance. This is what hobbies are about. 



[Modified by rabstg, 7:01 PM 2-22-2003]


----------

